# TouchOSC Synth Templates



## Junolab (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm sitting here waiting for the perfect hardware/softsynth combination and while I wait I've looked a bit into TouchOSC as I have a spare Android tablet laying around. I was quick to buy the app for my Mac and Android tablet, but I can see it does require some time to get it set up properly. 
Aint there a good archive somewhere, where presets made by users can be found? E.g. I'd love to control my Softube Model 84 with this and even though I'm a member of the TouchOSC Template Makers group on Facebook I still can't find many templates which is not "just" DAW controllers (an area where I'm already covered).


----------

